# What is your talent?



## Zipline (Aug 25, 2016)

Do you have a hidden talent like whistling or being able to float, why not share it with us?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 25, 2016)

I am double jointed in my hands and can lock my fingers in the shape of claws. I can also speak fluent feline and sometimes talk to local cats. I am pretty good at persuasion and use it on restaurants and cheap stores for free food and merch (or at least an employee discount).


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm never noticed by anyone unless I explicitly say anything.

One time I almost forgot to pay for a meal, went up to the counter and the cashier said they never saw me walk in.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 25, 2016)

I just remembered I can also snap with my index finger and with my toes.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 25, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I'm never noticed by anyone unless I explicitly say anything.
> 
> One time I almost forgot to pay for a meal, went up to the counter and the cashier said they never saw me walk in.


You should use your power for evil pranks and be a youtube star.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 25, 2016)

I am very cute and hoomans feed me when I paw at them.


----------



## Jarren (Aug 25, 2016)

Despite being stupidly tall, I have an uncanny ability to (Unintentionally) move around unnoticed. I often startle people accidentally by being in places they didn't expect or accidentally sneaking up on them. Or maybe all the people in my town are incredibly oblivious. 
I can eat as much of whatever I want and not really put on weight (stupidly fast metabolism).
Supreme tolerance for most "substances." (Recently discovered)
Master of the Bavarian Fire Drill.


----------



## Grruelty (Aug 25, 2016)

I am really good a sound effects. I'm training an assortment of sounds/voice to acompany my fursuit I am going to start making. I can write in mirror image. Hell I once did my math homework in mirror image to annoy my teacher.


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 25, 2016)

I am fairly decent at contact juggling ^^


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 25, 2016)

Sit me down in front of a cartoon i've never seen and i can probably identify half the voice actors and/or recite other roles they've played. Both typical cartoon voice actors _and_ live-action talent. it also turns out it doesn't even need to be in English as i can pick out Japanese voices too, albeit at a lower rate.


Zipline said:


> I just remembered I can also snap with my index finger and with my toes.


How the hell do you snap your toes!? i assume we're talking about a SNAP, not a CRACK? Everyone can crack knuckles but how the hell can you snap your toes?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 25, 2016)

I've been playing guitar for 3 years now. I'm pretty good at playing it now. I guess that's a talent. xD


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 25, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Despite being stupidly tall, I have an uncanny ability to (Unintentionally) move around unnoticed. I often startle people accidentally by being in places they didn't expect or accidentally sneaking up on them. Or maybe all the people in my town are incredibly oblivious.
> I can eat as much of whatever I want and not really put on weight (stupidly fast metabolism).
> Supreme tolerance for most "substances." (Recently discovered)
> Master of the Bavarian Fire Drill.


None of that seems like a talent. At all.


----------



## Julen (Aug 25, 2016)

Does field striping an Ak-47 (all the 97 pieces) and putting it back together in less than 4 minutes count?


----------



## Notkastar (Aug 25, 2016)

Always taking chances with new things I've wanted do + 
Being a very quick learner has made me into a jack of all trades. =)

 So 'Ambition' is the best talent I've got lol


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 25, 2016)

Limitless logic and that's how I can play Platformers real easily. X3 I also create House music and make it sound amazing. :3


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 25, 2016)

Julen said:


> Does field striping an Ak-47 (all the 97 pieces) and putting it back together in less than 4 minutes count?


Field stripping 97 pieces? where did you pick that up? If you're stripping an AK, you only need to take out 12 pieces (counting the trigger group, safety, pins, and pistol grip. Hell while we're at it it'll be 14 if you take off the dust cover and handguard.)
If you're doing an actual field strip, the amount of parts to take out is 4, counting the dust cover. 5 if you, for some odd reason, need to take the gas tube off, and that should take you about 10 seconds at most.
If you're taking apart the entire rifle, You'll need a rivet gun, a press, and a welder to get it back together again, and that's going to take way longer than 4 minutes,
and that isn't a field strip.


----------



## Julen (Aug 25, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> Field stripping 97 pieces? where did you pick that up? If you're stripping an AK, you only need to take out 12 pieces (counting the trigger group, safety, pins, and pistol grip).
> If you're doing an actual field strip, the amount of parts to take out is 4, counting the dust cover. 5 if you take the gas tube off, and that should take you about 10 seconds at most.
> If you're taking apart the entire rifle, You'll need a rivet gun, a press, and a welder to get it back together again, and that's going to take way longer than 4 minutes.
> and that isn't field strip.


True. I was talking about the full dissasembly. Not the basic field strip. My bad. I can do it in that time tho(using the right tools of course).


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't really have a talent, just skills.

-Driving: Fast thinking and reaction.
-Sneaking: I'm naturally good at getting around quietly.
-Debate: In serious conversations, I am good at making my point.
-Guns: I am a pretty good shot, especially with a revolver.
-Writing: I'm good at writing for various reasons such as professional content for a website.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 25, 2016)

I can crack my ankle on command (this seems like a really common talent) , I'm really good at Action platformers, I can whistle and I'm really good at martial arts :3


----------



## Deimos MDT (Aug 25, 2016)

Im good at sleeping...

That's one of my hidden talent


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 25, 2016)

Deimos MDT said:


> Im good at sleeping...
> 
> That's one of my hidden talent


Jesus christ that's Jason Bourne


----------



## Deimos MDT (Aug 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Jesus christ that's Jason Bourne


I must agree


----------



## Andromedahl (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm good at taking super organized notes


----------



## Zipline (Aug 25, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Sit me down in front of a cartoon i've never seen and i can probably identify half the voice actors and/or recite other roles they've played. Both typical cartoon voice actors _and_ live-action talent. it also turns out it doesn't even need to be in English as i can pick out Japanese voices too, albeit at a lower rate.
> 
> How the hell do you snap your toes!? i assume we're talking about a SNAP, not a CRACK? Everyone can crack knuckles but how the hell can you snap your toes?


Yes, it is a real snap X3
It is the same way you snap with your fingers. Take your big toe and quickly move it over your index toe making a snapping sound. You may need to practice it to get it to work. I used to rub my toes together as a nervous habit as a kid and eventually they started snapping (no cracking unless i bend them to far). It is quite fun to snap toes in public and people look around thinking someone is snapping without moving their hands. Classic ghost prank. Fun fact, I actually learned to snap with my toes before I learned with my hands (I can only snap with one hand and it is with the wrong finger but still sounds the same).


----------



## Zipline (Aug 25, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> I can crack my ankle on command (this seems like a really common talent) , I'm really good at Action platformers, I can whistle and I'm really good at martial arts :3


Mine cracks to. But usually at the most inconvenient time such as when I am sneaking around the house at night and then a loud crack comes out of the darkness ruining my stealth.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 26, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> I can crack my ankle on command (this seems like a really common talent) , I'm really good at Action platformers, I can whistle and I'm really good at martial arts :3



My wrist does that..

My best talent though, is completely fucking up when I try to talk to someone I like. Never fails.


----------



## modfox (Aug 26, 2016)

modding and drawing and archery


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 26, 2016)

Does pole stripping with an Ak-47 (all the 97 pieces) and getting thrown in jail in less than 4 minutes count?


----------



## Synthex (Aug 26, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I just remembered I can also snap with my index finger


Hey! I can do that too! =D
Uh, hidden talent would probably have to be my insane flexibility. I can fit in like suitcases and stuff. Didn't realize it was abnormal until I was stretching around a friend and he went " How are you doing that thing with your shoulder??"


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 26, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Yes, it is a real snap X3
> It is the same way you snap with your fingers. Take your big toe and quickly move it over your index toe making a snapping sound. You may need to practice it to get it to work. I used to rub my toes together as a nervous habit as a kid and eventually they started snapping (no cracking unless i bend them to far). It is quite fun to snap toes in public and people look around thinking someone is snapping without moving their hands. Classic ghost prank. Fun fact, I actually learned to snap with my toes before I learned with my hands (I can only snap with one hand and it is with the wrong finger but still sounds the same).


Even i can manage to do that but it certainly doesn't "snap". it DOES make a noise though!


----------



## Somnium (Aug 26, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I used to be able to suck my own dick.



Dude, that's gay!


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 26, 2016)

Synthex said:


> Hey! I can do that too! =D
> Uh, hidden talent would probably have to be my insane flexibility. I can fit in like suitcases and stuff. Didn't realize it was abnormal until I was stretching around a friend and he went " How are you doing that thing with your shoulder??"


That sounds really cool tbh XD


----------



## Synthex (Aug 26, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> That sounds really cool tbh XD


It's kinda cool. On non-pain days I actually try to train it a bit to push my limits even more. Currently working on tortoise position, but cant quite get my chest the whole way down yet. ;^^


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 26, 2016)

Synthex said:


> It's kinda cool. On non-pain days I actually try to train it a bit to push my limits even more. Currently working on tortoise position, but cant quite get my chest the whole way down yet. ;^^


If I found the right pose, that'll be really impressive XD Just how in hell do you even manage that?


----------



## Synthex (Aug 26, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> If I found the right pose, that'll be really impressive XD Just how in hell do you even manage that?


Mmm it looks more complicated than it is. You basically do leg and core stretches to limber yourself up. Then, start from a sitting position and lower yourself forward. Once you get down far enough you can hook your arms under your legs and ta-da!


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 26, 2016)

- Music (elaboration at my FA account; same name as this name)
- Wiggling my ears (kinda)
- Clapping faster than usual (double-clapping?)
- Making a "fart" noise by clasping both my hands 
- Sarcasm (Yes, yes...)
- Whistling inhale and exhale


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 26, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Making a "fart" noise by clasping both my hands


it's called manualing and there are people out there who're really good at it.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 26, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> it's called manualing and there are people out there who're really good at it.


(Huh, neat... *Are you attempting to make me feel less talented? *;-; )


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 26, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Huh, neat... *Are you attempting to make me feel less talented? *;-; )


Yes. Yes i am. :V


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 26, 2016)

( *pretends to be so butthurt, chuckling silently* _Reported!!! >:-( )_


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 26, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> I can crack my ankle on command (this seems like a really common talent) , I'm really good at Action platformers, I can whistle and I'm really good at martial arts :3


Yaaay!! Platformer buddies!!!!! =D


----------



## Glitched_Out (Aug 26, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> ( *pretends to be so butthurt, chuckling silently* _Reported!!! >:-( )_


Are you implying you can too?~


----------



## nitrohusky (Aug 26, 2016)

I have the amazing ability to make anyone smile at will 
I even made Grumpy Cat smile


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 26, 2016)

nitrohusky said:


> I have the amazing ability to make anyone smile at will
> I even made Grumpy Cat smile



Challenge accepted.


----------



## nitrohusky (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## nitrohusky (Aug 26, 2016)

hey technically he's smiling


----------



## nitrohusky (Aug 26, 2016)

hey what can I say I like to leave a big impression


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm scared.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 26, 2016)

My talent is going unnoticed and being able to be sneaky in broad daylight. I also am very good at improv dancing (making up the steps at the top of my head)


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 26, 2016)

Mine aren't exactly hidden. It's rather talents people tend to see out in the open.

Shitposting
Insulting people
Providing evidence, facts and statistics
Source my arguments during a debate
Offending people

And I love all of them. Especially offending people. That one always gives me a laugh.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 26, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Mine aren't exactly hidden. It's rather talents people tend to see out in the open.
> 
> Shitposting
> Insulting people
> ...



I find that offensive.


----------



## Glitched_Out (Aug 26, 2016)

Wiggling my nose and being astoundingly awkward


----------



## nitrohusky (Aug 26, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I'm scared.



you should be it's never good when Grumpy Cat smiles


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

Chemical physics.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 26, 2016)

Since I don't talk about this very much, I thought it would be a good idea to strole my ego a 'lil bit. I'm considered an 'excellent writer' by peers, teachers and other superiors(one of which had a PHD, and taught me AP English. Another had a Master's Degree, teaching a creative writing class). Though, I do not write for fun. 

Next would be my video game driving skills : I consistently reach the top 10000 players each seasonal event ; I've held three world records in Driveclub,  and was ranked #114 for time trial in NFS Rivals. Even then, I'm still no Kimi, Lewis or Vettel. That's pro/irl talent I'll never have.

My ego is chafing.


----------



## nitrohusky (Aug 26, 2016)

swooz said:


> Chemical physics.



do you have an endothermic heart to go with that insanity
I know you're only slightly insane but I had to ask anyway
and please don't go all exothermic because I asked you this


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

I didn't know Rick and Morty were Time Lords.


----------



## nitrohusky (Aug 26, 2016)

swooz said:


> I didn't know Rick and Morty were Time Lords.



they're not that's just there to see it how many people can get the reference
and it just so happens that you're the first one who got the reference


----------



## Zipline (Aug 26, 2016)

These are all such great talents!


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeh.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> These are all such great talents!



How many noodles can you down in 60 seconds? I bet you'd take the cake on that one.


----------



## LaDarklyVulpe (Aug 27, 2016)

@_Hushy 
I can down the whole cup of ramen noodles and only cry out in pain from the hot water once


----------



## Zipline (Aug 27, 2016)

These are all such great talents! 


_Hushy said:


> How many noodles can you down in 60 seconds? I bet you'd take the cake on that one.


Noodles are my oxygen, so prob quite a few XD 
I will do an actual test soon. Maybe the next time i am hungry.


----------



## Tao (Aug 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> These are all such great talents!
> 
> Noodles are my oxygen, so prob quite a few XD
> I will do an actual test soon. Maybe the next time i am hungry.



Man, to be able to down a bunch of ramen noodles you gotta have no gag reflex. That stuff is salty.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 27, 2016)

Tao said:


> Man, to be able to down a bunch of ramen noodles you gotta have no gag reflex. That stuff is salty.


I am a classy dog! I only accept the most fancy trash noodles. Such as fettuccine, bow tie, sheet (lasagna), spaghetti, exc.. Sometimes ramen but that is secretly the only noodle I do not enjoy.


----------



## Synthex (Aug 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> These are all such great talents!
> 
> Noodles are my oxygen, so prob quite a few XD
> I will do an actual test soon. Maybe the next time i am hungry.


Join a spaghetti eating contest. I'm sure you could take the cake pasta.


----------



## LaDarklyVulpe (Aug 27, 2016)

@Synthex 
your on


----------



## Zipline (Aug 27, 2016)

LaDarklyVulpe said:


> @Synthex
> your on


I would win if we were competing. :3 I am the noodle whisperer.


----------



## LaDarklyVulpe (Aug 27, 2016)

;3; the legend is real


----------



## Zipline (Aug 27, 2016)

LaDarklyVulpe said:


> ;3; the legend is real


:c *gives you a cold hotdog* Good doggy.


----------



## LaDarklyVulpe (Aug 27, 2016)

*takes cold hotdog*


----------



## Synthex (Aug 27, 2016)

LaDarklyVulpe said:


> *takes cold hotdog*


*hands microwave*
Go ahead and heat up that hotdog. Just don't press the uh... scratched out button......


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 27, 2016)

Synthex said:


> *hands microwave*
> Go ahead and heat up that hotdog. Just don't press the uh... scratched out button......


*Puts on goggles and presses the scratched out button*


----------



## Synthex (Aug 27, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> *Puts on goggles and presses the scratched out button*


*you open the microwave to find a banana made of green goo*


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 27, 2016)

Synthex said:


> *you open the microwave to find a banana made of green goo*


Huh... Synthex, why does your microwave have a transmute button?!


----------



## Synthex (Aug 27, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Huh... Synthex, why does your microwave have a transmute button?!


*shrug* dunno. It was like $2 at a yard sale.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 27, 2016)

Synthex said:


> *shrug* dunno. It was like $2 at a yard sale.


Hell, who'd refuse a bargain like that?


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't really have any real hidden talent but I can control my dreams at will if I choose to and can recall them near instantly. That don't really count though lol (=


----------



## Zipline (Aug 27, 2016)

Starbeak said:


> I don't really have any real hidden talent but I can control my dreams at will if I choose to and can recall them near instantly. That don't really count though lol (=


nope, that is a superpower. that's cheating. ;3


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> nope, that is a superpower. that's cheating. ;3



Man I wish lol... R I an Alien? o.o

*shifty eyes*

But I know everyone can pull off this hidden talent though just takes practice (=


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 27, 2016)

Starbeak said:


> Man I wish lol... R I an Alien? o.o
> 
> *shifty eyes*
> 
> But I know everyone can pull off this hidden talent though just takes practice (=


Actually, it might be endervism. It's a word that's not in the dictionary yet, but it means you have a supernatural mind of a certain kind to do that. :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 27, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I find that offensive.


Good. My job is complete.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 27, 2016)

nitrohusky said:


> hey technically he's smiling


He's smiling because someone died.

Hell, I'd be smiling too.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 27, 2016)

Starbeak said:


> I don't really have any real hidden talent but I can control my dreams at will if I choose to and can recall them near instantly. That don't really count though lol (=


So, you can lucid dream then? I'd call that a skill


----------



## Synthex (Aug 27, 2016)

Starbeak said:


> I don't really have any real hidden talent but I can control my dreams at will if I choose to and can recall them near instantly. That don't really count though lol (=


I'd count that! That sounds neat.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 28, 2016)

I realized today while sampling spaghetti that I can tell nearly every ingredient in the dish when it comes to pasta. The one i had today had too much salt and i contemplated adding water to save some of the flavor.


----------



## nitrohusky (Aug 29, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I realized today while sampling spaghetti that I can tell nearly every ingredient in the dish when it comes to pasta. The one i had today had too much salt and i contemplated adding water to save some of the flavor.


do you like manicotti ? it's my favorite


----------



## Soren49 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hidden talents include rolling my tongue, making a clover out of my tongue, making realistic cat noises, making realistic cricket noises, stubbing my toe on every piece of furniture in the house, and generally having some of the worst luck in the world.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Do you have a hidden talent like whistling or being able to float, why not share it with us?


I'm an astounding writer and I can talk while pissing people off at the same time.


----------



## swooz (Aug 29, 2016)

I can think of something to say in any situation, so no one can catch me off guard.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 29, 2016)

swooz said:


> I can think of something to say in any situation, so no one can catch me off guard.


A basic human function. Wow.


----------



## swooz (Aug 29, 2016)

I can convert people into the church of LEGO. Hail fucking Denmark. Long live the Bionicle


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 29, 2016)

I can squirt water from my fist like a squirt gun. My hand is water tight.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 29, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> I'm an astounding writer and I can talk while pissing people off at the same time.


Can you make them angry by convincing them that they are not real and just a part of your story?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 29, 2016)

swooz said:


> I can convert people into the church of LEGO. Hail fucking Denmark. Long live the Bionicle


Fish please, everyone knows that the Flying Spaghetti Monster is the one true food. May you  be touched by his noodley appendages. Ramen.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Can you make them angry by convincing them that they are not real and just a part of your story?



Oh God. :'D

Zip, I hate to break this to you... but you're not... actually... _real_.

Yeah...  

I created you...

This whole "fursona" thing... it's just a more damaged part of you trying to experience the things you never got to experience because of those family issues holding you back... what what your parents and all... I'm sorry...

Zipline is not real. You are not real.


----------



## swooz (Aug 29, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> Oh God. :'D
> 
> Zip, I hate to break this to you... but you're not... actually... _real_.
> 
> ...


I'm a figment of your imagination. And now you're stuck with me.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 29, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> Oh God. :'D
> 
> Zip, I hate to break this to you... but you're not... actually... _real_.
> 
> ...


CNFWBDVLBNQTHOTINLHTHMYMINDIMPLODESEVE7RYTHINGIKNOWISALIENINEVEQRTOLDMY4PARENTS1WASAFURRYBUTTHEYAREDEADNOWANYWAYGIRONGIERN6JNG F 
*mind implodes*
No wonder I sometimes have flashbacks of that abandoned warehouse. Maybe I really am just a character in one of the books i read about and not a handsome dog criminal


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

swooz said:


> I'm a figment of your imagination. And now you're stuck with me.


Oh, stop.

You're going to make me Swooz  

lel. Like swoon? Haa...aagh... I'm not good at this. :'( WHAT IS SOCIALIZING?


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

Zipline said:


> CNFWBDVLBNQTHOTINLHTHMYMINDIMPLODESEVE7RYTHINGIKNOWISALIENINEVEQRTOLDMY4PARENTS1WASAFURRYBUTTHEYAREDEADNOWANYWAYGIRONGIERN6JNG F
> *mind implodes*
> No wonder I sometimes have flashbacks of that abandoned warehouse. Maybe I really am just a character in one of the books i read about and not a handsome dog criminal


That's not all.

The warehouse... is actually where I keep all my fictional ideas!   -phantom of the opera music-


----------



## Zipline (Aug 29, 2016)

swooz said:


> I'm a figment of your imagination. And now you're stuck with me.


So i am not real and you are not real but you are inside of my memories as your own entity. Would that mean that my self realization is going to collapse the fabric of this reality dooming you inside my mind?!
This plot is more confusing than Inception.
oh, i thought you were talking to me.. :c No one can see me anymore, i am fad..g aw.. *poof* ~X{


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 29, 2016)

Zipline said:


> So i am not real and you are not real but you are inside of my memories as your own entity. Would that mean that my self realization is going to collapse the fabric of this reality dooming you inside my mind?!
> This plot is more confusing than Inception.
> oh, i thought you were talking to me.. :c No one can see me anymore, i am fad..g aw.. *poof* ~X{


----------



## Zipline (Aug 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> wut?


Ziplone recorded that time you came over on lefarixonsday, got drunk and made everyone jelly of our love. :3~
With this evidence you can not deny our true love.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 29, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Ziplone recorded that time you came over on lefarixonsday, got drunk and made everyone jelly of our love. :3~
> With this evidence you can not deny our true love.











Why do you do this...


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 29, 2016)

My talent? I can whistle, i have keen hearing for mice, sometimes I go for nighttime walks with dangerous thoughts. Like jay walking and using the wrong trashcan when I have leftover mice. I  am so bad. .3.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 29, 2016)

I would say drawing but I'm low to mid tier at best.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 30, 2016)

Channeling David Xanatos.


Spoiler


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Ziplone recorded that time you came over on lefarixonsday, got drunk and made everyone jelly of our love. :3~
> With this evidence you can not deny our true love.


Can't argue with that.


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Channeling David Xanatos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Fullmetal Alchemist mah boi.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 30, 2016)

I have this really amazing talent where I can talk and annoy you at the same time. And since I became a furry, I gained the ability to fart rainbows.


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I have this really amazing talent where I can talk and annoy you at the same. And since I became a furry, I gained the ability to fart rainbows.


No. Please no.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 30, 2016)

swooz said:


> No. Please no.


Don't suppress my amazing skillz you filthy untalented peasant. >:V


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't suppress my amazing skillz you filthy untalented peasant. >:V


Roasted.


----------



## Lunarmage (Aug 30, 2016)

Talents/abilities: Speed writing, a mind for tactics including stealth and shiz. The weirder stuff include the ability to ignore ambient temperature and what can best be described as mini-savantism.


----------



## Elf-cat (Aug 30, 2016)

I can speak in a high toned annoying nasily voice! Unfortunately it's my fursona voice and my friends hear it all the time. XD


----------



## Boured (Aug 30, 2016)

Physically I can vibrate my eyes, mentally I can usually find out how to use software as I go.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 30, 2016)

Boured said:


> Physically I can vibrate my eyes, mentally I can usually find out how to use software as I go.


Vibrate your eyes? How in hell does one vibrate their eyes? O_O


----------



## Boured (Aug 30, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Vibrate your eyes? How in hell does one vibrate their eyes? O_O


Lots of practice.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 30, 2016)

Boured said:


> Physically I can vibrate my eyes, mentally I can usually find out how to use software as I go.



I can do eyebrow waves in both directions and roll my eyes independently (gets sore though), but vibrate?


----------



## Boured (Aug 30, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I can do eyebrow waves in both directions and roll my eyes independently (gets sore though), but vibrate?


Yeah it's weird, everyone in my family thinks it's weird too save for my brother since he can do it too.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 30, 2016)

Boured said:


> Lots of practice.


Good answer XD


----------



## Boured (Aug 30, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Good answer XD


Thanks.


----------



## ImpactThiatrius (Sep 2, 2016)

I have a great radio voice and I can memorize info with ease, those are my talents.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 2, 2016)

Boured said:


> Physically I can vibrate my eyes


Wow that's really weird. You should feel proud.


----------



## Zipline (Sep 2, 2016)

Boured said:


> Physically I can vibrate my eyes, mentally I can usually find out how to use software as I go.


me to! ^_^ but i have not done it in years and i tried it again just now and it hurt my eyes


----------



## Somnium (Sep 2, 2016)

I can make an O with my tongue


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Sep 2, 2016)

I know a guy that can make him self burp when ever he wants.  Like he can do short ones, long ones.  I have even heard him hold an entire conversation in belches.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Sep 3, 2016)

a have a talent for wasting time.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Do you have a hidden talent like whistling or being able to float, why not share it with us?


Man.. I have dreams I could float all the time!  Gets confusing when I wake up and realize I can't defy gravity at all


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 4, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I'm never noticed by anyone unless I explicitly say anything.
> 
> One time I almost forgot to pay for a meal, went up to the counter and the cashier said they never saw me walk in.


I know that feeling xD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 4, 2016)

I can make myself cry.  I can breath out of my mouth and nose at the same time.  I can also do the double-jointed finger-claw thing.  I'm surprisingly good at 'reading between the lines' when talking to someone after a while.  Can do the cross-eyed thing where you cross your eyes and move one away from the center, but not the other xD I can wiggle my nose.  And I am a fast learner, as long as I don't over think something.


----------



## Deleted member 64551 (Sep 4, 2016)

I can access files from computers with corrupted Microsoft Windows OS.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Sep 4, 2016)

My talent is appearing to be a fully functioning human being.


----------



## Zipline (Sep 4, 2016)

I can also pop my jaw at will. :3


----------



## AlphaGaming (Sep 5, 2016)

since when was whistling an official talent? i can do that tho :3
i can also:
sing
annoy people by imitating kazoo, trumpet, and fly buzzing
make fairly spot on imitations of some famous people/moments. Ex: Spongebob's "hi how are ya'" i can also sing tiny tim's music like he himself would sing it.

last but not least:
Gaming 
i've been gaming ever since i could get my hands around a controller. and if science is right, and i think it is, my hand-eye coordination should be amazing


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 5, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I can also pop my jaw at will. :3


Ditto. i used to do it at school during class. i can do it three different ways both freakishly loud and at high or low pitch. Nobody can tell where the sound is coming from.
Sometimes it happens while i'm eating, especially if i'm eating something chewy like steak. it grosses people out sometimes if i'm not careful.
if i fall asleep on the right side of my face in the right (wrong) way, i can do it louder. ...and painful-ier. Hell, it's hardly a talent; more like a curse. TMJD sucks...


----------



## swooz (Sep 5, 2016)

Boured said:


> Physically I can vibrate my eyes, mentally I can usually find out how to use software as I go.


 That's crazy!


----------



## swooz (Sep 5, 2016)

I can fake pop my knuckles. I put my hands under my chin and make a really loud pop noise that creeps everyone out.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2016)

Collecting welfare checks


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm very good at blinking. X)


----------



## GingerKitty (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm good at singing, drawing, acting, and voice acting.


----------



## swooz (Sep 8, 2016)

GingerKitty said:


> I'm good at singing, drawing, acting, and voice acting.


I need a voice actor. Too bad you live so far from me.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Sep 8, 2016)

Also, I have infinite logic. Also equivalent to Blu's boundariless philosophy. :3


----------



## Glitched_Out (Sep 13, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I would say drawing but I'm low to mid tier at best.


I've seen some of your art. Your definitely high-tier


----------



## glitchology (Sep 13, 2016)

i'm good at making coffee


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm a talented lurker. I glide amongst the shadows well and do lurkeh stuffs.


----------



## swooz (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm a talented know-it-all.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 13, 2016)

Picking up and playing video games I have no previous experience with and being fairly good at them.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Sep 13, 2016)

_Sinning. _


----------



## Storok (Sep 14, 2016)

I am incredibly good at making girls wet.


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

Storok said:


> I am incredibly good at making girls wet.


'bout as wet as a desert.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 14, 2016)

Storok said:


> I am incredibly good at making girls wet.


*boys
:V


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm a jack of all trade, master of none.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 18, 2016)

Deimos MDT said:


> Im good at sleeping...
> 
> That's one of my hidden talent


My wife would say the same about me. )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 18, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> *boys
> :V


Don Juan!!


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 18, 2016)

i'm good at BS'ing information... It gets pretty hilarious because it just takes some common sense


----------



## SodaBubbles (Sep 25, 2016)

My real secret talent is knowing things. [this mostly only works in person]. Allow me to explain. I will get "ideas/hunches/feelings" etc about something, though I may feel it's enough of a stretch to be making it up. But I'll talk about it to someone, or several someones. It will always turn out I'm right, regardless of how far-fetched it seems. It's so common place that people who know me for a while get very used to it, though it's still odd at times when it happens.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> My real secret talent is knowing things. [this mostly only works in person]. Allow me to explain. I will get "ideas/hunches/feelings" etc about something, though I may feel it's enough of a stretch to be making it up. But I'll talk about it to someone, or several someones. It will always turn out I'm right, regardless of how far-fetched it seems. It's so common place that people who know me for a while get very used to it, though it's still odd at times when it happens.


It may be in the water here because this sounds similar to myself.


----------



## Peacewalker (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't know why, maybe it's my face, but people like me!
Really, I'm not joking, there's this guy who I met randomly outside of school and now,whenever I met him, he talks to me and the funny thing is that I don't even remember his name!
It's not the only one, for example a day a new student came in my class and he sat next to me, the next I day he told me why he changed school, his story about depression and suicidal thought.
Man, I'm not sure if I'm proud of this gift...


----------



## Dazaimorningstar (Sep 25, 2016)

I have a talent of a lack of presence. People who don't keep a conscious note of where I am always get scared when I'm not where I was mere seconds ago or appear all of a sudden in a totally new area because my movements are always so silent. I have even snuck up on dozens of what would be skiddish animals while hiking (Rattlesnakes were always the most fun, ugh)

I also have a talent for making people around me very comfortable. Often times I get told things i don't necessarily want to know nor ask for


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 26, 2016)

Stealth


----------



## Daven (Sep 26, 2016)

downing milk


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 26, 2016)

Judging souls


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 26, 2016)

I am good at hurting myself accidentally in new and intetesting and painful ways.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 26, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I can make an O with my tongue


Like rolling it up? I can't do that! And I learned in 7th grade that the ability to do that is hereditary- my mom, dad & brother could all do it. Strange coincidence, my hubby & son can't roll theirs either, but our daughter can.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am good at hurting myself accidentally in new and intetesting and painful ways.


Yes, my love. You are!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 26, 2016)

My talent would have to be having magic elbows. I can work the knots out of a person's back while putting them in a trance for an hour!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 26, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> My talent would have to be having magic elbows. I can work the knots out of a person's back while putting them in a trance for an hour!


She is REALLY great!


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She is REALLY great!


You're a little biased. But my clients would have to agree with you. Especially since a few have told you that they're in love with my elbows!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 26, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You're a little biased. But my clients would have to agree with you. Especially since a few have told you that they're in love with my elbows!


I love you for more than just your elbows.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

Multiple orgasms. Not easy for a man, but I am good at it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Multiple orgasms. Not easy for a man, but I am good at it.


I'm better at it than you!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I'm better at it than you!


You taught me well! And you're a great teacher, and I am a good student.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm good at taking pain. Have had plenty of practice.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm good at consuming large quantities of alcohol and still be able to function.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You taught me well! And you're a great teacher, and I am a good student.


We've taught each other a thing or two.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm good at consuming large quantities of alcohol and still be able to function.


For the most part.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> We've taught each other a thing or two.


Or five...


----------



## ArmanIsajanyan (Sep 29, 2016)

I had a great sing opera (=^ェ^=)


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 30, 2016)

sucking cookie flavoured souls out of people.
^0^


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 30, 2016)

Hmm I guess I'm fast learner when it comes to technical stuff I'm really interested to dig in and find out what that red button does


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> sucking cookie flavoured souls out of people.
> ^0^


Hey! Thought you were gone! Good to see you Aaron. Welcome back.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey! Thought you were gone! Good to see you Aaron. Welcome back.


I think I sent the registration email for Felix, to the wrong email and I couldn't activate the account. I was forced to un-delete Aaron and hope mum doesn't find it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> I think I sent the registration email for Felix, to the wrong email and I couldn't activate the account. I was forced to un-delete Aaron and hope mum doesn't find it.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


lolz


----------



## Haru Totetsu (Oct 2, 2016)

Does unintentionally insulting people count? I tend to do that...a lot...

Or to put it another way I lack the basic ability to properly communicate with people. So I'm gonna say soemthign mundane and end up offending you. Taht seems like a talent all on it's own.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 2, 2016)

Haru Totetsu said:


> Does unintentionally insulting people count? I tend to do that...a lot...
> 
> Or to put it another way I lack the basic ability to properly communicate with people. So I'm gonna say soemthign mundane and end up offending you. Taht seems like a talent all on it's own.


Either that or you've been hanging around too many peaches.


----------



## Haru Totetsu (Oct 2, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Either that or you've been hanging around too many peaches.


Eh honestly, it probably comes down to the fact that I never actually talked with people growing up and so never developed any basic social skills. So I end up insulting people...a lot. My natural filter is kind of broken. Having no friends will do that to a guy. At least that's my best guess at the cause...not that anyone tends to care. People be far to hypocritical for such things.

Though if that isn't a talent, I do have a talent for talking and listening. One conversation lasted about 72 hours...and I only ended up saying "yeah", "hmm", "ok". So I'm very good at listening. And the talking well...how many people do you know that can talk about 237 topics in less than 2 hours? All stems from the thing I mention above...though i'm sure if that's really a talent or just something to be concerned about...

Now that I think about it...I've never actually had a peach. I wonder what they taste like? I like pears.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 2, 2016)

...


----------



## Zipline (Oct 30, 2016)

Dazaimorningstar said:


> I have a talent of a lack of presence. People who don't keep a conscious note of where I am always get scared when I'm not where I was mere seconds ago or appear all of a sudden in a totally new area because my movements are always so silent. I have even snuck up on dozens of what would be skiddish animals while hiking (Rattlesnakes were always the most fun, ugh)
> 
> I also have a talent for making people around me very comfortable. Often times I get told things i don't necessarily want to know nor ask for


]
You should use your powers for robbing banks to become a superhero


----------



## RuskaCat (Oct 30, 2016)

Being single. Whi-pow! Hope no one beat me to this, actually...


----------



## Rant (Oct 30, 2016)

Having a lot of knowledge about animals, from diet to habitat and even their complex social behaviors. As well as safe capture and handling. I can identify most birds by wing or tail feathers, and I hope to one day be a wildlife rehaber and help release them!!! Trained in CPR & first aid for both humans and animals.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 30, 2016)

I can fart lighting and shoot lasers from my eyes.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 30, 2016)

I can take a fist up my ass


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I can take a fist up my ass


----------



## Somnium (Oct 30, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


>



Okay, I lied.. But I will eventually, I promise!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 30, 2016)

Avert your eyes, children!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 30, 2016)

I once shitposted so hard I turned a hashtag about dicks into a hashtag about Harambe

Harambe was smiling upon me that day


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Oct 30, 2016)

My talents are:

Writing
Viewing art
Critiquing 
Debating 
Triggering Helium Heads 
Anti SJW Mastermind
Professional Turian 
Professional Sangheili glute inspector


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I can take a fist up my ass





Somnium said:


> I can take a fist up my ass


THAT'S talent!!!


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Oct 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> THAT'S talent!!!


Professional Sphinter destroyer. 
And adult diaper wearer.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

DrtraumaTy said:


> Professional Sphinter destroyer.
> And adult diaper wearer.


Yep.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 31, 2016)

I can juggle elephants and ride a unicycle at the same time.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 31, 2016)

Since most here have been good to me I suppose I can be a little more open about myself. I have a talent for music and a photographic memory.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 31, 2016)

Crushing my enemies, seeing them driven before me, and hearing the lamentations of their women.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 31, 2016)

I can drink a shit ton of coffee and feel no side effects...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 31, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> I can drink a shit ton of coffee and feel no side effects...


I get that too. I seem to be caffeine tolerant, and I hardly drink it.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 31, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I get that too. I seem to be caffeine tolerant, and I hardly drink it.


Good thing I just drink coffee cause I like the taste ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Somnium (Oct 31, 2016)

DrtraumaTy said:


> Professional Sphinter destroyer.
> And adult diaper wearer.



No it's not true. All that means I have a flexible muscle. Ballet dancers do not sit in wheelchairs, do they?


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Oct 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> No it's not true. All that means I have a flexible muscle. Ballets dancers do not sit in wheelchairs, do they?


Exactly, hence the diapers (and the sphincter destroyer).


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 31, 2016)

I can belch to the tune of Sussudio.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 31, 2016)

DrtraumaTy said:


> My talents are:
> 
> Writing
> Viewing art
> ...



No you're not


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I can belch to the tune of Sussudio.


I doubt most of these younglings even know what that is(Phil is one of my favorites)!


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 31, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I doubt most of these younglings even know what that is(Phil is one of my favorites)!


I'm seeing Howard Jones in concert next month. Remember him?


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Oct 31, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> No you're not


Wanna try to prove me wrong? 






(Spoiler: You'll loose)


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 31, 2016)

DrtraumaTy said:


> Wanna try to prove me wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bring it on yo I know I'm right


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Oct 31, 2016)

I write songs and front an alternative rock band out of Tucson, Arizona called "Dogmatic Addict". Just released this song 2 minutes ago. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFm9ciCyWGw


----------



## ArtisNatura (Oct 31, 2016)

Well.....talent...hmm....I have ADHD. So Hyper Focus is kinda my super power. It has been very useful in my life.  I can sing. But thats not very hidden. I like to think I have good empathy. Which helps a lot. When in a work setting (I have a hard time controlling it in my private life) I can be very persuasive. So mixed with that my empathy and hyper focus I do pretty well at work. Strange thing tho is at home and in my private time I'm so horribly social awkward that paralyzes any talents that I might have. Pretty frustrating actually.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I'm seeing Howard Jones in concert next month. Remember him?


Omg! Yes I so remember him!!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 31, 2016)

I like to think that producing music is my greatest asset. I'm not a very talented individual, I pretty much suck at everything, but when I make music, I feel okay about myself, I feel like I'm worth something.
That's why I want to spend the rest of my life making music, It makes me feel like i'm accomplishing something I care about.
and if people get some enjoyment out of my music, then that's all I could ever ask for...



...well that and a pay check would be nice as well xD


----------



## GalaxyOtter (Oct 31, 2016)

I'd have to say drawing is mine, been drawing for years and have improved over those years. Also it's really enjoyable!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 31, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Crushing my enemies, seeing them driven before me, and hearing the lamentations of their women.


Man, if only that were true...


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 31, 2016)

I train dolphins in hand to hand combat. Two dolphins under my fitness program can take out an entire police force by themselves.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm very good at reaching things placed in high areas and climbing things that ought not be climbed. The benefits of being tall.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 31, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I'm very good at reaching things placed in high areas and climbing things that ought not be climbed. The benefits of being tall.


That's......that's not a talent, dude.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 31, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That's......that's not a talent, dude.


You are probably just jealous you don't have this talent.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 31, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> You are probably just jealous you don't have this talent.


I'm actually tall myself too, but whatever.
I mean, this is suppose to be a thread for posting _talents_.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 31, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm actually tall myself too, but whatever.
> I mean, this is suppose to be a thread for posting _talents_.


Do you not realize how half of what people put is sarcastic.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 31, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Do you not realize how half of what people put is sarcastic.


alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 31, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

Holy fuk


Very Hairy Larry said:


> alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright


----------



## Jarren (Oct 31, 2016)

ShuTheGreat said:


> I write songs and front an alternative rock band out of Tucson, Arizona called "Dogmatic Addict". Just released this song 2 minutes ago. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFm9ciCyWGw


You guys actually sound pretty solid. Good stuff.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 1, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Man, if only that were true...


I'll let my Xanatos-channeling avatar speak for itself.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

My extreme talent is being the ultimate wallflower without even trying. I've had instances where my professors even forget I'm in the classroom and I'm sitting in front of them. I often startle people as I silently walk by. I hear everything. I see it all. And no one will be the wiser, even though I'm pretty much right near them.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 1, 2016)

I can fly, but only backwards.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That's......that's not a talent, dude.


It is if you're considered a giant midget.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 1, 2016)

I guess writing would be my talent.

Also procrastination. I am really good at that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Also procrastination. I am really good at that.


....Procrastination is considered a talent? Holy shit.

Guess I am a procrastination entrepreneur then.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 1, 2016)

i guess my talent is that i can learn any skill with relative ease. i already know blacksmithing, sketching, learning sewing, and learning woodworking.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 1, 2016)

KitSly said:


> I guess writing would be my talent.
> 
> Also procrastination. I am really good at that.





Yakamaru said:


> ....Procrastination is considered a talent? Holy shit.
> 
> Guess I am a procrastination entrepreneur then.



Procrastination should be my middle name!!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

Human beings are exceptionally good at procrastination.
I bet if humans never procrastinated, we'd be like 100,000 years in the future right now.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Human beings are exceptionally good at procrastination.
> I bet if humans never procrastinated, we'd be like 100,000 years in the future right now.


On the other hand, procrastination and the laziness it stems from is why we have such luxury wonders like dishwashers; we spend more time thinking of ways to avoid doing something than we do actually doing it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Human beings are exceptionally good at procrastination.
> I bet if humans never procrastinated, we'd be like 100,000 years in the future right now.


Doubt it. Religion were pretty much the cause of some 800-ish years of almost no technological or scientific advancements. They weren't called "The Dark Ages" for nothing.

We were forced to evolve and advance our technology due to population and needs for health care, better ways of travel, etc.



ChapterAquila92 said:


> On the other hand, procrastination and the laziness it stems from is why we have dishwashers; we spend more time thinking of ways to avoid doing something than we do actually doing it.


Give lazy people a tedious job and they will often find ways to make it simpler and easier.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Doubt it. Religion were pretty much the cause of some 800-ish years of almost no technological or scientific advancements. They weren't called "The Dark Ages" for nothing.
> 
> We were forced to evolve and advance our technology due to population and needs for health care, better ways of travel, etc.


well, go ahead and make me look like a fool, why don't you :L


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> well, go ahead and make me look like a fool, why don't you :L


Procrastination seems to be part of our human nature. Finding easier and faster ways to do stuff.

Give a lazy man a tedious but open job and he will often if not always find ways to make the job easier and faster, more efficient.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Procrastination seems to be part of our human nature. Finding easier and faster ways to do stuff.
> 
> Give a lazy man a tedious but open job and he will often if not always find ways to make the job easier and faster, more efficient.


yeah, you are quite right.
I'm just gonna go in the corner now and grumble...

...you meany...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> yeah, you are quite right.
> I'm just gonna go in the corner now and grumble...
> 
> ...you meany...


It wasn't meant in a mean way. And you're right. If procrastination were not a thing we'd at least have colonized Mars by now, if not have more advanced technology and much wider technological coverage.

When a need arises someone will often invent for that need. Look at the toothbrush. The car. The airplane. The cellphone. Everything have been an idea of "what if" and "I wonder if I can make this possible".


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> It wasn't meant in a mean way. And you're right. If procrastination were not a thing we'd at least have colonized Mars by now, if not have more advanced technology and much wider technological coverage.
> 
> When a need arises someone will often invent for that need. Look at the toothbrush. The car. The airplane. The cellphone. Everything have been an idea of "what if" and "I wonder if I can make this possible".


don't worry, twas being facetious xD 
I know, not immediately obvious when in text.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> don't worry, twas being facetious xD
> I know, not immediately obvious when in text.


Even if we were face to face my Asperger's would still be kicking in. 

Though face to face it's a lot easier to notice sarcasm, irony and such like that. Tone of voice is especially noticable.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 1, 2016)

My hidden talent? It's not having one.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm really good at withstanding excessive sleep deprivation.

developed stress-induced insomnia in high school

I'm jealous of people who can just "go to sleep" too much runs through my head to let me sleep peacefully.

is that a talent or a curse?
I guess it depends on the way you look at it isn't it?


----------



## Zipline (Nov 5, 2016)

I can ride my bike with no hands


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

Back when I did theater, I always had my lines memorized first. Only called for a line maybe once or twice in over 10 years.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 5, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I can ride my bike with no hands


----------



## Zipline (Nov 5, 2016)

Jarren said:


>


It was closer to this.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

Zipline said:


> It was closer to this.



Kudos on making it that far before crashing, though.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 5, 2016)

I have the power to see into the present.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I have the power to see into the present.



If only more people shared your gift!


----------



## Zipline (Nov 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I have the power to see into the present.


That power must be a curse during Christmas. You would already know what you are going to get.


----------



## gabicommando (Nov 5, 2016)

Well playing on drums and a little bit on guitar x3


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 5, 2016)

I can look ugly!
That's my talent

Well, I have actually a small talent: Good reaction times (Makes me an awesome driver in GTA V btw...)


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Nov 5, 2016)

I have the best talent of all.


Spoiler



Being shit at aiming in any game ever. Except real life which i'm actually prettu good with rifles


----------



## MM13 (Nov 6, 2016)

Writing.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 6, 2016)

Jarren said:


>


FUCKING YES


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 7, 2016)

i have the remarkable talent for landing myself in trouble for absolutely no discernible reason and getting _no_ explanation of what i did wrong.


----------



## froakiethroat (Nov 8, 2016)

Not really that exciting but formal writing seems to be my biggest talent 

I've written tons of formal letters for international friends (English not being their first language) in terms of job or university applications.
My family also like to tap into it a lot. I somewhat enjoy it because I'm insanely boring lol


----------



## mariamar (Nov 9, 2016)

I have a talent to be found by dying animals. I can't remember how many times a strange animal has come to me, just to die on me the same day. Either that or I see those animals and stick to their side while they die, when others ignore them.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

Being a amateur! A amateur at everything!


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 10, 2016)

I can build a fortress while living on beans for 2 weeks.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2016)

Jarren said:


>


Now stuck in my head for the next few hours!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2016)

I can't draw, can't paint, can't write/sing music, otherwise do not have much creative talent except for photography, and writing.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 11, 2016)

My talent is having my hand stuck in a can of pringles


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> My talent is having my hand stuck in a can of pringles



Wait what? You don't turn the can up and take a mouthful like everyone else?


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 11, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Wait what? You don't turn the can up and take a mouthful like everyone else?


No.....


----------



## Jarren (Nov 11, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> everyone else?


Who does that (Apart from when there are only crumbs/broken ones left)?


----------



## Waraabe (Nov 11, 2016)

I can read really fast, I used to read faster than my teacher, it's a pretty lame talent


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Who does that (Apart from when there are only crumbs/broken ones left)?



Uhh, I assumed everyone did.
People don't do that? Since when?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 11, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Uhh, I assumed everyone did.
> People don't do that? Since when?


It depends on how deep into the container I'd have to otherwise dig and whether or not I'm in the mood to be fancy. It's not often though, and I typically pull a small stack at a time when doing so.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 11, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Uhh, I assumed everyone did.
> People don't do that? Since when?


You don't just shotgun cans of pringles. You wait until there are only scraps, crumbs, and remains left before taking one final, glorious shot from the tube. That's when you knock it back like cheap whiskey. What are you, some sort of barbarian? ;P


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

Jarren said:


> You don't just shotgun cans of pringles. You wait until there are only scraps, crumbs, and remains left before taking one final, glorious shot from the tube. That's when you knock it back like cheap whiskey. What are you, some sort of barbarian? ;P



I mean, back when I was a chubby preteen those Pringles cans never lasted long....


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2016)

I have powerful abilities of deception. Currently I have everyone I know under the delusion that I'm a good person. Fufufufufufu, the fools. 

I can also dance pretty well. My movements have attracted both men and women alike. You can't escape my allure.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 12, 2016)

Sometimes I just make up random lies and people start believing me more and more...  I'm slowly on my way of being a better liar than Hillary Clinton ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## dominoc71 (Nov 12, 2016)

I can make my butt dance like a stripper (I'm not proud of that...)


----------



## Reyna Malone (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm pretty strong for my size. I am just over 5 feet tall, and I weigh so little that I'm not legaly allowed to donate blood. However, I can lift chairs straight over my head without problems, carry eight textbooks, and I can go backpacking with a 30 lbs backpack and hike for seven or eight miles over inclines.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 15, 2016)

I am a pro at breaking down and crying in public


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2016)

I have basic skill as a painter, but it is not advanced enough to justifiably be called a 'talent'.


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Nov 19, 2016)

Anything that involves the right brain comes very easily to me. I can pick up new art mediums quickly, I can pick out a tune by ear on just about any instrument. Speaking of ears, mine move. Like. On their own.

Like if something makes a sound behind me they twitch backward.

I can tell if a person is sneaking up on me based on the absence of sound from their general direction (meaning their body is blocking noise from another room). However, if I'm in a place where there is a lot of noise, like a busy mall for instance or just in a house where people are talking and watching tv, I tend to get overwhelmed and it's very hard to pick out what my friends are saying to me.


----------



## Alpine (Nov 19, 2016)

Math
Keeping organized
Crushing your hopes and dreams 
3D modeling (part wise not character/animation wise)
Part weight reduction 
Turning corners at speeds that will likely make you very uncomfortable (I don't have an 'oh shit' handle either )


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 19, 2016)

My big talent is lying
I start getting better and better at it than (crooked) Hillary... Like recently I came up with a lie and it is unnoticed since 3 months or so...


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> My big talent is lying
> I start getting better and better at it than (crooked) Hillary... Like recently I came up with a lie and it is unnoticed since 3 months or so...


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 20, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


>


Well, I'm dead serious right now, lying is actually my talent... Is there any way of how to make money with it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Well, I'm dead serious right now, lying is actually my talent... Is there any way of how to make money with it?



Become an actor.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 20, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Become an actor.


Or I should run for president ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## SweetLemonDragon (Nov 23, 2016)

I have a talent for cooking/baking, only "training" if you could even call it that was watching my dad when I was a kid, but apparently I'm really good at it .w.;


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 23, 2016)

I have hypermobily and can pose like a Joestar!

And I enjoy drawing stuff too, I guess.


----------



## Royn (Nov 24, 2016)

also I too have "Null field".  I walk mostly unnoticed even by loved ones and familiars.  Startles many.  Unnaturally high pain tolerance.  gives me toughness, like Rattan.  Oh!  Also.  Acutely Empathic.  I know how others feel even when they pretend, so no lying to me.  Ill know.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2016)

SweetLemonDragon said:


> I have a talent for cooking/baking


They say that to get to a man's heart you must go through the stomach, so MARRY ME! 

OT: I kinda have a talent for cooking. I love cooking, and come up with new dishes all the time, depending on what I have available in terms of ingredients.

Just don't expect me to make any vegetarian/vegan dishes. 

Not sure if being able to be calm in any situation can be called a talent..


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm moderately good at the guitar, and I use to play that alto sax, and would love to learn piano... Also when I get really bored I write short stories.


----------



## Zaedrin (Nov 28, 2016)

Painting, writing, sculpting, drawing, philosophy. I'm good with the arts. 
Except with music; it's almost impossible for me to come up with any form of melody that isn't heavily derivative.


----------



## Baconbasket (Nov 29, 2016)

The arts, pretty much! Music, drawing, painting, sculpting, and writing to name some.

But tons of people have told me that when giving advice, I somehow know just what to say. I don't know, it just happens. I usually never really say "It'll be okay, don't worry!" either. Lol.

People also tell me comedy just flows within me. xD


----------



## rhansen23 (Dec 5, 2016)

I have extremely good factual recall, and am a natural public speaker. In fact that was my main job in the Navy, giving presentations to large groups of officers and the like and getting to go to other countries and talk to them too. Along with that I enjoy writing, but I'd never say I was talented, I'm too much of a perfectionist to do so.


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 5, 2016)

Remember things that no one else does.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 5, 2016)

My legs are ultra-flexible.Yes, that's a dumb talent.


----------



## Zipline (Dec 5, 2016)

I like oatmeal cookies more than chocolate. Scandalous.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 5, 2016)

I doubt I really have one. My skillset is more or less "jack-of-all-stats" one - I can draw some mildly presentable doodlies, put together pleasant soundies, making animated cutesies, playing non-challenging guitar songies, and coding curiosities, but due to my lack of clear direction, I never advanced in any of that beyond average stage, and that creates sort of identity crisis for me. Really want to get my hand at creating full-fledged games though - it requires a bit of everything, so that should be perfect for me (not to mention it was my long time passion during my school years, and I even won a second place in local game creating contest during that time). Finding talent and purpose is hard


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

Play Tennis and compete at a fairly high level. Although I wish my creative and artistic skills were alot better!


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Pretty good at paintball and disk golf but im really good at karaoke


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Pretty good at paintball and disk golf but im really good at karaoke



Yes another fur that balls! Do you play often?


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> Yes another fur that balls! Do you play often?


I wish i could but im to stressed out after work to go play


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> I wish i could but im to stressed out after work to go play



It's the greatest stress release you can get! You got any gear?


----------



## Murasaki Fox (Dec 9, 2016)

My spacial awareness, speed and dexterity are top-notch.  As such, my technique is pretty good when it comes to martial arts and poi.  I do a bit of toss and contact juggling, but I need more practice.

Because of this, I'm also really good at practical use of vector math.

And since other people are listing flexibility, I can bend my fingers back to 120 degrees, and I can make my pinkies lay on the back of my hand.  Connective tissue disease.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> It's the greatest stress release you can get! You got any gear?


I had a dye phantom pump that i got off ebay for shits and gigs and i have a tippman x7 phenom


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> I had a dye phantom pump that i got off ebay for shits and gigs and i have a tippman x7 phenom



Ohhh very nice! I'm a gun whore. I mostly have PE markers. I wish I could get a CCM pump but can't get them in UK :c


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> Ohhh very nice! I'm a gun whore. I mostly have PE markers. I wish I could get a CCM pump but can't get them in UK :c


Fuck man that suuuuucks pump is pretty fun man and also super cheap to play all day with


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Fuck man that suuuuucks pump is pretty fun man and also super cheap to play all day with



It does! I have an old battered WGP pump which I pull out time to time. Dude! It's so expensive to play in the UK, even play you get paint discount with sponsors it's still wallet breaking. When I was working in ME I found it soon much cheaper to play!


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice man i really wish i could play but im always traveling or im just havin to deal with dumb situations =/


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Nice man i really wish i could play but im always traveling or im just havin to deal with dumb situations =/



I can imagine. I'm guessing your in the military forces which I guess it's the last thing you want to do. I normally get told I'm not allowed to play >.< Always get injured lol


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

How much does it cost to play in the UK and average all day to play in the US costed me around 175


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> How much does it cost to play in the UK and average all day to play in the US costed me around 175



Say £35 (4 star) for a case. I usually shoot 3-4 cases, fees and air £10-15 then travelling it's about a 3 hour drive to where I train and back. Sounds same costing as you


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> Say £35 (4 star) for a case. I usually shoot 3-4 cases, fees and air £10-15 then travelling it's about a 3 hour drive to where I train and back. Sounds same costing as you


Yeah man glad to know everywhere its expensive haha and im in the military but im just an air traffic controller in the army and man i would steal candy and chocolate from kids if i could get all day to play  lol


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Yeah man glad to know everywhere its expensive haha and im in the military but im just an air traffic controller in the army and man i would steal candy and chocolate from kids if i could get all day to play  lol



Ha! You can say that again, I've played on a site before that tried charging me £6.50 for a 100. I nearly shat a kitten. That's cool though, my brothers are all military. I don't know how you guys do it. I wouldn't hesitate stealing candy off kids to play. It's cool to see other furs playing always wanted a fur team


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> Ha! You can say that again, I've played on a site before that tried charging me £6.50 for a 100. I nearly shat a kitten. That's cool though, my brothers are all military. I don't know how you guys do it. I wouldn't hesitate stealing candy off kids to play. It's cool to see other furs playing always wanted a fur team


Straight up would love to play sometime but im currently in Latvia and the military isnt hard you just do what people tell you and try to say fuck 12 times in a 15 word sentence


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Straight up would love to play sometime but im currently in Latvia and the military isnt hard you just do what people tell you and try to say fuck 12 times in a 15 word sentence



Latvia is an interesting place I was there 2 years ago not for work. That's true I think they are getting sick of being away from work. And yes lots of fucking and C's


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> Latvia is an interesting place I was there 2 years ago not for work. That's true I think they are getting sick of being away from work. And yes lots of fucking and C's


Its kinda funny man i havent palyed in probably 4 years man god thats awefully long now that i think about it hahaha


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Its kinda funny man i havent palyed in probably 4 years man god thats awefully long now that i think about it hahaha



Seriously 4 years!!! I get frustrated if I don't play once a month! You see to get your ass on the field pal!


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> Seriously 4 years!!! I get frustrated if I don't play once a month! You see to get your ass on the field pal!


Most definitely man im thinking once i get back to the US im going to go right away


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Most definitely man im thinking once i get back to the US im going to go right away



You have all the best sites your side of the pond! I've always wanted to play in California or even Texas they have so many good Xball teams!


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> You have all the best sites your side of the pond! I've always wanted to play in California or even Texas they have so many good Xball teams!


I really havnt looked into the texas fields but i need to lol and i hate California to many liberals


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> I really havnt looked into the texas fields but i need to lol and i hate California to many liberals



Dude seriously you need too! >.> Seriously jealous it's on your doorstep. 

Haha! Oh yea forgot your Texan ;3


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Well im from alabama but my units home station is in west texas (sorry for being vague i cant just out right say lol)


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Well im from alabama but my units home station is in west texas (sorry for being vague i cant just out right say lol)



You can be as vague as you want pal don't worry.  My brother has to be the same it's cool


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> You can be as vague as you want pal don't worry.  My brother has to be the same it's cool


Man wish i had some money to go to the UK to play a few games with yah man


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

Same pal, That would be so epic! Same would live to play state side. We can just bark at each other lol


----------



## Yarkariolu2 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sucking at life! :O!


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Dec 19, 2016)

existing in a way that nobody notices


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't think I posted on this yet, but I can do multiple british accents, multiple southern accents, a new zeland accent, a russian accent, an Indian accent, a new york mafia style accent, schwarzenegger, (around 20-30 total)


----------



## Nigel (Dec 19, 2016)

I can be a motivational speaker sometimes.


----------



## zidders (Dec 21, 2016)

Poetry. I've been writing poetry since I was five years old and think of all my interests it's the one I'm best at. I grew up reading poetry by people like Shel Silverstein, Ogden Nash, Emily Dickinson and of course Dr. Seuss and William Shakespeare. I don't think I'm the next Maya Angelou or anything but I've brought people smiles which is all one can ask for, really. 

I enjoy playing guitar though I'm not at all good at it. I'm too lazy to put the effort into learning how to play well which is sad, really but oh, well. I enjoy art and have been getting better at it since I started drawing again in 2013. I also enjoy writing fan fiction-primarily MLP:FiM fanfic and I currently only write for my best friend. I have a few things published but I don't plan on trying to make money from it or become a well known writer. 

Some day I hope to publish an illustrated book of poetry but for now I'm too lazy to put the effort into going through the 3k or so poems I've written over the last twenty years. x.x


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Dec 26, 2016)

IMPROV. DANCING. 

Oh and writing :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 27, 2016)

Low-light photography. Specifically live music/event photography.

It became a passion of mine over 8 years ago, and although I don't want to make a career out of it or anything, it's still something that I enjoy. I definitely don't make enough time to do it much anymore though. 

I was able to see two of my favorite bands up close and personal this way - getting in on media credentials. ^____^


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Dec 27, 2016)

When I found this forum I immediately thought of this by Owlturd


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 28, 2016)

I can write my own music, and I don't have an awful voice.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 28, 2016)

I wouldn't say i have any real talents. but some skills that took a lot of time to develop, sure. Nothing where i was just a natural.
Only thing I'm pretty good at is mountain biking.
I am a very "smooth" rider to the point that i often run 18psi and i couldn't tell you the last time i pinch-flatted.

Nobody cares xD but here's a video of me riding my local trails


----------



## Zipline (Dec 28, 2016)

Artruya said:


> I wouldn't say i have any real talents. but some skills that took a lot of time to develop, sure. Nothing where i was just a natural.
> Only thing I'm pretty good at is mountain biking.
> I am a very "smooth" rider to the point that i often run 18psi and i couldn't tell you the last time i pinch-flatted.
> 
> Nobody cares xD but here's a video of me riding my local trails



My bike has no brakes, i'd prob hit a tree. :c
More importantly though, why are you so pink? Where is your fur?? D:


----------



## Artruya (Dec 28, 2016)

Zipline said:


> My bike has no brakes, i'd prob hit a tree. :c
> More importantly though, why are you so pink? Where is your fur?? D:


I shaved my fur for aerodynamics xD

The bike makes a huge difference, you'd have fun on mine


----------



## Artruya (Dec 28, 2016)

But don't worry! It grew back twice as pretty xD


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 28, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Nobody cares xD but here's a video of me riding my local trails


That's awesome dude! I've always wanted to do that but I don't think I have enough hand/eye coordination to steer that fast.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 28, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> That's awesome dude! I've always wanted to do that but I don't think I have enough hand/eye coordination to steer that fast.


Thanks! 
Oooh you'd get ittt. If you get a chance some time, try it! Just don't give up too quick if you have a bad experience on too hard a trail, etc. That will happen some times.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 28, 2016)

Artruya said:


> I wouldn't say i have any real talents. but some skills that took a lot of time to develop, sure. Nothing where i was just a natural.
> Only thing I'm pretty good at is mountain biking.
> I am a very "smooth" rider to the point that i often run 18psi and i couldn't tell you the last time i pinch-flatted.


That's actually pretty cool! It must take guts to do this tho.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 28, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> That's actually pretty cool! It must take guts to do this tho.


Thanks! yeah it does, a little bit. I've always progressed in baby steps, very carefully, only trying what I'm pretty certain i can accomplish. So i rarely crash. Rode for 5 years and never broke a bone or had a concussion!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Rode for 5 years and never broke a bone or had a concussion!


You better knock on some wood!! *knocks on my own skull just to be safe*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

My talent? I have great muscle memory, which means I can draw my sidearm, pount and shoot, and hit what I meant to shoot, without having aimed at all. Is that a talent?


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My talent? I have great muscle memory, which means I can draw my sidearm, pount and shoot, and hit what I meant to shoot, without having aimed at all. Is that a talent?


It definitely is!  I'm sure I wouldn't be able to use a firearm properly, with the recoil and all this sorts of things.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> It definitely is!  I'm sure I wouldn't be able to use a firearm properly, with the recoil and all this sorts of things.


Practice makes purfect, so they say.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 29, 2016)

My talents... aye, let's see... jack-of-all-trades, but master-of-none :

Design weapons (for games and RPs)
Build up and name characters' powers/skills (for games and RPs)
Melee combat with lousy martial arts LOL


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> I shaved my fur


Less fluffy than me XD


----------



## Foxsh (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm double jointed in my elbows. I can bend them oddly. I do it without realizing and freak people out. Whoops.

I'm also sort of artsy. I know how to do a bunch of things, but I don't excel in any of them.  Sewing, crocheting, bow making, drawing. I"m so so with all of them.


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 9, 2017)

Professional space taker upper.


----------



## Timber-Dawg (Jan 11, 2017)

I am a plant and animal identification expert. One of the best.


----------



## NocturneFox! (Jan 11, 2017)

i run fast so maybe being fast (running (whit my feets (fuck)))


----------



## Nekomura (Jan 24, 2017)

I can easily figure out the meanings of custom license plates... n_n;


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Jan 24, 2017)

trolling and bein' dank


----------



## Gossip (Jan 25, 2017)

I sew, toys mainly but the occasional piece of clothing as well. I like to think I am a little talented at it at least lol


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

One time I got stranded on an island near my home for 16 days but then my momma taught me how to skip on them lakes. Something I love  doin nowadays


----------



## MT45 (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a talent with a camera if that counts. I've always loved photography.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 1, 2017)

Zipline said:


> Do you have a hidden talent like whistling or being able to float, why not share it with us?


I can teleport


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 1, 2017)

MT45 said:


> I have a talent with a camera if that counts. I've always loved photography.


Get faster car. Its worth, trust me.


----------

